# Northern California



## imyourjosh (Nov 19, 2017)

Chanterelles found.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

imyourjosh said:


> Chanterelles found.


Do you ever find any of the Landscape Morels ( Morchella rufobrunnea ) ? If you're not familiar with them, they are the ones that fruit in landscape mulch in the Fall.


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

imyourjosh said:


> Chanterelles found.


Down here too, early rain here, have gotten about 10b since mid sept.
More rain needed here. San Luis Obispo area. Ca.


----------

